# Disabled hunter with crossbow



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a disabled hunter that shot his first deer with a crossbow.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome! Love seeing hunters out in the field and doing what some say can't be done!!! Great job and thanks for passing along.


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Good job that's awesome congrats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing the pic Slayer. Congrats to this great hunter. Very good.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats! We sat next to him at the SFW banquet this year.


----------

